# Does your dog make weird noises?



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Mine does.....

[video]http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y270/trumpetjock/?action=view&current=mesquitenoise.mp4&ref=nf[/video]


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

When Nea gets excited playing, she makes noises that sound like a cross between a hyena and a Tauntaun. She's very vocal!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Since Basil's bark softening surgery, he's started making a whole ton of different weird sounds, lol! He has two main barks, one sounds like "Hubba, hubba" while the other sounds like "Owoowoowooo," that starts out loud and fades to quiet. This first one is for when he wants something, like to be taken outside or given food. The second one is for excitement, such as when someone he really really likes knocks on the front door. If he's particularly frantic, he'll make a bark that sounds like "Owa! Owa!" All of these barks are about at the volume of a person speaking with a normal tone of voice. His bark isn't raspy or annoying at all, like some dogs that have been debarked, and I believe this is because I went to an experienced vet that knew what she was doing. He does, however, breathe a little bit louder than he used to when he's really revved up, no change in his relaxed breathing.

Other than barking, Basil makes all sorts of yips and yowls. When he's playing he sounds so weird, lol! And since his park softening surgery has taken the high pitched, piercing properties of his bark, he can't whine very loudly, and has adapted to howling instead.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wally makes lots of noises, including at least one I can't hear (I only hear air moving through his/throat, but no other sound) 

Groans, grunts, basically a scream, "closed-mouth howling" (sound like a howl, but his mouth is closed), and when he's really wound up or wants something super badly (like he's hungry and I guess he thinks I didn't hear the last 30 high pitched sound), he make that sound I can't hear.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Weird noises are the story of Kimma's life... Randomly pitched vocalizations while playing, cute sounds when she yawns, a totally different sound when she's alerting me to something (similar to chuffing), and a bark for every occasion haha. But it's mostly a breed thing, though, but still adorable! (Except for the sometimes excessive barking, LOL).


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Nargle said:


> Since Basil's bark softening surgery, he's started making a whole ton of different weird sounds, lol! He has two main barks, one sounds like "Hubba, hubba" while the other sounds like "Owoowoowooo," that starts out loud and fades to quiet. This first one is for when he wants something, like to be taken outside or given food. The second one is for excitement, such as when someone he really really likes knocks on the front door. If he's particularly frantic, he'll make a bark that sounds like "Owa! Owa!" All of these barks are about at the volume of a person speaking with a normal tone of voice. His bark isn't raspy or annoying at all, like some dogs that have been debarked, and I believe this is because I went to an experienced vet that knew what she was doing. He does, however, breathe a little bit louder than he used to when he's really revved up, no change in his relaxed breathing.
> 
> Other than barking, Basil makes all sorts of yips and yowls. When he's playing he sounds so weird, lol! And since his park softening surgery has taken the high pitched, piercing properties of his bark, he can't whine very loudly, and has adapted to howling instead.


If you don't mind me asking, why did you opt to de-bark?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why did you opt to de-bark?


Basil has severe SA, and although my top priority is still working to manage his anxiety, I also live in an apartment and was getting complaints from the neighbors because of his barking while we were gone. I did a ton of research on the procedure, and read about both sides to the debark debate. I even researched the anatomy of the canine larynx and spoke at length with my vet about the procedure. Because bark softening surgery is a simple, non-invasive, bloodless procedure without a lot of risk of complication, I decided that having the surgery done and keeping him on anti-anxiety medication would be more ideal than having to sedate him to try to keep him quiet. This way I really can stop worrying about this "secondary symptom" of his SA (neighbors complaining) and completely focus on the REAL problem, which is managing his anxiety. Also, I opted to only have the volume of his bark reduced rather that completely have him "de-vocalized" because I do believe that being able to communicate is important, and I'm really not bothered by him barking, the only thing I'm worried about is making sure his bark is just soft enough not to penetrate the walls of my apartment.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Ilya, my adult husky, can grumble and sound like scooby doo. He hardly makes a sound at all so it is a rare occassion. Sophie, the pup, can howl like a wolf. She is very LOUD. Lola, .... barked twice last year.... I guess we have very quiet dogs.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca is not a barker, either, except when people come to the house. She also roo-roos and boos for her favorite people - very cute. Other than that she's silent, which some people find a bit spooky. And I taught her to talk to me with this growly rum rum when she wants a treat. That one knocks me out!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Casper "talks" sometimes... he used to be more vocal than he is now. Here's a video of him when he was younger, asking me to let him out of his crate!


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

Dakota groans and moans, and she makes this sound almost like people do when they smack their lips. And not when she's eating, lol. I guess they all make funny sounds of some kind.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Tanner makes noises that sound like Chewbacca from Star Wars.Molly has different barks one that is serious, one that is telling you she wants out, and play barks. 

ETA: Apparently Molly howls according to my brother.lol.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Misty is a bird when she is crated somewhere other than the house for approximately 15-20 minutes. She does not whine like a dog--she chirps and "mmmmmmmm"s.


----------

